# Bought an Apple 3GS in the past month? You may have options....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.brighthand.com/default.asp?newsID=16670&news=Apple+iPhone+4+3GS+ATT+Deals+Bargains+Price+Protection

At least if the above article is to be believed. Only way I know to find out for sure is to contact AT&T and see.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought my 3GS on April 23.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought mine a week ago. I will be calling tomorrow for my credit. I will let you know if I get it. 
deb


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I bought my 3GS on April 23.


I bought mine on March 16.  Bummer, huh?!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Can you give me the basics of what it says. The page gets stuck loading. And jus goes round and round


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

According to a temporary AT&T policy, anyone who purchased an iPhone between May 7 and the day the prices for the iPhone 3GS dropped can get a refund of the difference between what they paid and the new price.

Apple iPhone 4 with FaceTimeThose who purchased the version with 16 GB of storage qualify for a $50 credit on their AT&T account, while those who got the 32 GB version can get a $100 credit.

To get this credit, customers need to go to the place where they bought their iPhone and request their credit. Those who made this purchase between May 7 and May 14 need to put in the request by Monday, June 14. Those who made the purchase later have 30 days to make the request.

Or Get an iPhone 4 Instead
People who bought an iPhone 3GS between May 7 and the day the iPhone 4 was announced have the option of exchanging their current device for an iPhone 4.

If the user wants the new model with the same amount of storage, there will be no charge. They can also upgrade to the version with more storage by paying the price difference.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> I bought mine a week ago. I will be calling tomorrow for my credit. I will let you know if I get it.
> deb


Do did you get a credit?


----------

